# 2Cool Prayers Needed



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I am looking for some payers for my oldest boy, he went into the hospital early this week with pneumonia and it has progressively gotten worse with fluid on his lungs and around his heart. Although they have just about cleared all this up his heart rate keeps dropping at random. So now they are prepping for surgery to go in and either fix his pacemaker or replace it with a new one. 

Please keep Cody my oldest son in your prayers for the next couple days. 

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Johnny, my prayers have just been said for Cody, and I'll keep them coming.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Prayers for Cody sent.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

More prayers for CODY..


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for Cody.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Touch this family Lord, bless them with your strength, cover them with your mercy and grace.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

We really appreciate it he goes in at 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers for Cody are sent, Johnny if you need anything give me a call. We live close by. Get well soon Cody.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers for Cody and his family.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers for Cody sent.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Prayers Sent.May God bless.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks to all, everything went well, new pacemaker is in, again thanks for the prayers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rholstein54833 (Jul 28, 2016)

prayer sent for your family and Cody


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Cody*

Thanks for the update..Great news...God is good.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

May God grant his healing power to Cody as he goes home with his family. May God bless him.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Prayers continue for Cody's journey to feeling 110% better soon...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy recovery !!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Headed up for Cody for a quick painless recovery.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Prayers sent for Cody


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Please keep them coming there was a turn for the worse this morning this morning and his is not doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Will do, please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Praying


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Continuing to pray.

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Prayers Sent


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Just landed back in the US and will try to keep y'all updated. Thanks for the payers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I didn't realize you were having to endure this from a distance, that would matter to me. I am glad you were able to come back.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray for quick healing.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

All,
Thanks for the payers, please continue to pray for my wife, she dearly needs them right now. After weeks of tests we decided to end the suffering our sons body was going through as he was already with God. We unplugged him at 3 pm Sunday and his body passed on at 5:35 Monday morning. 

Our greatest concern at this point was how to explain it to our 5 year old grand son but when we got home he was all smiles when we told him we had bad news. He said "I already know daddy's in heaven he came told me goodbye last night and that nana and pawpaw would take care of him". Needless to say we were floored but that was my boy looking after his mom who was super stressed over how to deal with Jr. 

We spent the rest of Monday with our grandson. Today we will begin funeral arrangements. I will post them up once confirmed. 

Although Jr relieved a lot of stress my wife is still devastated please keep her in your payers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers to you all Johnny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Keep this family in your hand Lord, lend them strength as they go thru this. We thank you Lord for the comfort and reassurance You have sent this little boy. In Jesus name we pray.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ramrod, I have read your post several times in the last few hours, and words escape me. There are times we are tested to much greater depths than we can comprehend. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't even have the words, sorry for your loss prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Praying for you and your family Johnny.

Red


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. May God give you comfort and peace. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your lost. I have no idea what to say but I hope all good comes ahead for y'all of all
God Bless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayer sent!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers up for family and friends. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tom4prez (Oct 12, 2016)

Please accept my sincere condolences for the loss of your son.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

Pray for a full recovery


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Ramrod,

That is devastating news for us - impossible to imagine what it must be like for you and your wife. We will keep you, your wife, and grandson in our prayers. We just had a bible study last night on Romans 8:28 - "And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God" - but I have struggled at times to understand how that works when we are deep in loss. Hopefully God will bring that clarity to you and your wife in time.

Gary


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

God bless your whole family-No loss is easy but when it's one of your children, no matter the age, would be the worst-Be strong for that grandson.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks to all for the payers and well wishes they are felt and appreciated. Today was a long tiring day spent choosing the grave site and making the funeral arrangements. Here is the info - Sunday 27th Nov. public viewing from noon to 2 pm at Pace Stancil Funeral Home 1304 N. Cleveland Dayton TX 77535 phone# 936-258-5300. With burial to follow at our family cemetery approximately 15 miles way. To any that would like to attend you are more than welcome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

our prayers are with you


----------

